# My Tipplers



## uaepetclub (Dec 28, 2007)

Hi. My name is Yousef , im from Unaited Arab Emirates , 

and this is some of my pigeons . its . tipplers ( highflyer) i hope you will enjoy









































Yousef
[email protected]


----------



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

*hi*

hi yousef
im iyad i live in palistaine?>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

welcome


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

the last pic look like parkistan tipplers. How long do they stay up. Today I flew my tippler for 8 hrs and had to bring him down before it get too darks and before hawks come


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Yousef, Welcome to Pigeon Talk.

Your birds are quite handsome-the one looks like a checker board. Thank you for sharing them with us.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hello Yousef - welcome to the forum.

You have beautiful birds. The checkered one is really outstanding in looks.


----------



## uaepetclub (Dec 28, 2007)

thank you for reply . 

In UAE all pigeons lover flying pakistan tipplers becz the wether is too hot around 48 to 49 in summer . 

and we flying thim from 6 morning to 6 or 7 pm . aroun 12 hur. but not all breeder can flying like this .

i have some of thim flying 12 . some of thim 10 and 9 . 

soon i will but more photo


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2007)

tippers come in second to homers for me , cant help but love them and everything about them .. they come in so many colors and are the sweetest little birds that are great parents as well . your birds are lovely... my favorites are the prints but yours remind me of arabian horses with their long necks , they are beautiful to say the least


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Thats really good timing, I really need to form a good hight flying kit, i notice that some birds always try to bring the good ones down.


----------

